# Female GBR in natural sunlight



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow i wish my gbr had that much color, maybe once she's a bit more mature. ..


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Gorgeous female GBR!


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Food type makes a HUGE difference. She gets omega one super color pellets and an omega one shrimp pellet every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

gorgeous!


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

And males present? How old Is she?


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't had her long - only a couple of months. I would guess that she's somewhere around 8-9 months old. 

No, no males present since she's in an admittedly small and overstocked 9 gallon tank with 6 cardinals and 2 Otos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

How is the GBR with the Cardinals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB (Jun 2, 2012)

Donald Corbett said:


> How is the GBR with the Cardinals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The GBR occasionally chases the cardinals but so far no real incidents. I'd say they they doing great together. I think the GBR causes the cards to school a little more too which is cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome pic!


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just thought I'd chime in and say my gbr leaves my cardinals alone, though she is a more timid fish and my cardinals leave her alone as well, even during feeding time


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice photograph. Makes me want to go get a GBR right now!
Good luck...


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

wow that is one amazing fish you have their! I see breeding in the future?


----------



## C10H12N2O (Nov 13, 2014)

So, so gorgeous! Rams are at the top of my favorite fish list. Great pic!


----------



## Stardust (Aug 9, 2015)

Awesome! Great "catch" !


----------

